# The Grateful Dead?



## JaySimon (May 22, 2006)

So, have we any deadheads in this place?

If you havent listened to any dead, you are missing out on one of the world's most unique guitar players, Jerry Garcia. I believe he learned banjo first, and approached his guitar as if it was a horn (more specifically, a sax)

Some tracks you may want to check out are:
Ripple
china cat sunflower
St Stephen (interestingly enough, he was said goodbye to at St Stephens church after he died)
Dark Star 
Sugaree


Frankly, there is a ton more, but this should get you started on your journey of musical enlightenment.

Disclaimer; This music is not for everybody. metalheads likely wont be into it, but they could prove me wrong.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Metal heads will love it. Nothing like listening to the Cherry Garcia and Bob Weir tandem, then some Kerry King and Jeff Hanneman and then top it off with KK Downing and Glenn Tipton. Its all good stuffs............


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> Metal heads will love it. Nothing like listening to the Cherry Garcia and Bob Weir tandem, then some Kerry King and Jeff Hanneman and then top it off with KK Downing and Glenn Tipton. Its all good stuffs............


Is Los Locos a Los Lobos tribute act?


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Los Locos is a street gang of Hispanic stereotypes into boosting car stereos ******. Their leader is a the big shiny Metal Man.........


----------



## snakeman (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm a fan of the "Workingman's Dead" and "American Beauty" albums. Actually got to see them as part of the Festival Train as it passed through Calgary in 1970. Most of the newer stuff was lost on me.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

snakeman said:


> I'm a fan of the "Workingman's Dead" and "American Beauty" albums. Actually got to see them as part of the Festival Train as it passed through Calgary in 1970. Most of the newer stuff was lost on me.



Gotta say....I was never into the DEAD. Seemed a bit meandering to me.
But I love Jazz is Dead. Jimmy Herring, Billy Cobham etc. doing high octane versions of Dead tunes

Pete


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Q:......so what did the deadhead say when he ran out of pot?

A: "Maaaahhhhnnnn, that band sucks"

:food-smiley-004: no offense to dead fans, I just like that joke

Andy


----------



## Killick (Oct 19, 2006)

Man, I've tried to like The Dead, but it just seems like the songs start and end in the middle. Anyone who likes them, I say "Good on you." Not for me, tho.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Killick said:


> Man, I've tried to like The Dead, but it just seems like the songs start and end in the middle. Anyone who likes them, I say "Good on you." Not for me, tho.



Yup.

Sounds like a wasted country band to me.

Not my cup of hemlock.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Gotta say....I was never into the DEAD. Seemed a bit meandering to me.
> But I love Jazz is Dead. Jimmy Herring, Billy Cobham etc. doing high octane versions of Dead tunes
> 
> Pete


I had no Idea Cobham had done something like this, i'm a huge fan of his spectrum album and his mahavishnu stuff:bow:


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 8, 2006)

snakeman said:


> I'm a fan of the "Workingman's Dead" and "American Beauty" albums. Actually got to see them as part of the Festival Train as it passed through Calgary in 1970. Most of the newer stuff was lost on me.


I caught Festval Express in Winnipeg... although I've since come to appreciate "Workingman's Dead" and "American Beauty", at the time I regarded them as a sellout to country-rock. (I was then, and still am, a big Airplane fan). My fave dead albums are Anthem of the Sun, Aoxomoxoa,Live/Dead and Blues for Allah.


----------

